# Yamaha NS-777 Bi-Wired Connection Question



## ginbrochill (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you think it would be worth it to do the "Bi-Wired Connection" for the Yamaha towers? The manual says to expect a purer sound but since have the receiver behind the back wall (you'd have to see my place to understand why) I'd have to probably have to buy another 50' of speaker wire to accommodate.

Basically, how big of a difference would it make? My receiver does have spots for "Speaker A" and "Speaker B" for the fronts, so it's not like I'd be running them through the same output.

Gravitas.
McGin


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Bi-wiring done properly can make a difference, especially with better speakers. The only real way, is to try it, and see (or hear). Dennis


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I should add that bi-amping is best. If you do try to bi-wire, you must keep the 2 sets of wires to each speaker separated to avoid and inductance between wires, otherwise, there won't be much difference. You might want to try some cable specifically designed for bi-wiring (Kimber Kable) that address the induction problem. Most will say that there is either no difference, or not enough difference to notice. I don't think just running wires close and parallel to each other will make a difference. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------

